# Liquids on walks?????



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Ok who is using it on walks? Pros and Cons?


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow no one has any thing to say.................. Thats a first


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Probably because you didn't ask for pricing/plow choice/Chevy-ford-dodge/ifs and or *****ing about lowballing. Lol 
I've toyed around with using it for walks but practical implentation won't come for us until we look further into using liquids full scale. I would imagine the downfalls are minimal and using the correct chemical would have zero impact on surrounding turf/shrubs and concrete surfaces.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Works great.


----------



## szorno (Jan 3, 2002)

Can be really useful on textured concrete or paving bricks depending on the liquid you choose. Also works well on grated metal steps (per a friend of min in St Louis)


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

products like bare ground work well but not always cost effective.....unless buying in large quantities


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

I have been using Panther Pink or EnviroGreen liquids at just under $1 a gallon with great results. I am getting around 1000 sq ft per gallon on a post treat and doulble that on a pretreat.


----------



## Plow Solutions (Oct 2, 2012)

Is there any cons when using it say at a strip mall where there is alot of doors (metal) rusting on the bottom ?


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

Plow Solutions;1509315 said:


> Is there any cons when using it say at a strip mall where there is alot of doors (metal) rusting on the bottom ?


Most commercial doors are aluminum, but we have seen no signs of rusting on the steel doors. My truck has been used to spray chlorife with for 6 years and I don't even have rust on the rear bumper or brackets.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Liquid on walks*

We've been using liquids on walks for a few years now. Works great. We can treat the day before and keep the snow from bonding to the walk. Then your shovel crew (or you) spend less time and material coming back to shovel.

We use iceproof or ApexMeltdown and both work very well. We spray with a SnowEx sprayer.


----------

